# my son's lego yard haunt



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

My five year old son decided to build his own yard haunt with legos, I thought it was cute!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like another haunter in the works. Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is so adorable in a teeny creepy way


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Awwww that is so sweet. I like that kid!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

That is AWESOME, Nixie!!! Give that boy a year or two and get him in the YARD! Woohoooo!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

THE LEGO WAR IS ON!!! i should post some pics of my master piece. hahahahahh

-BYH


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> THE LEGO WAR IS ON!!! i should post some pics of my master piece. hahahahahh
> 
> -BYH


Tease......... hahaha


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I wish my yard looked that good


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Isn't it funny how all of a sudden they LOVE Halloween? My daughter is 5, too...I see a dowry being sent sometime in the future....


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm going to pass these comments along to him in the morning when he wakes up, they will make his day!
Deb- lol, imagine the Halloween wedding!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He did an awesome Job!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He got lots of nice little detail touches in there, none of my lego creations ever turned out that good. He did a wonderful job.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow! You have the makings of a *Master Haunter* there! A Virtuoso of the Macabre. A Prodigy of the art of Spook.

You done good kid!:biggrinkin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

That is so cool!! Great job.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... mini haunting at it's best!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know, my son was elated with all the nice things you guys had to say, he was absolutely on cloud nine! Thanks!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

is the contest on??? lol


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

sure, bearing in mind, however, that he is five. lol
We would love to see your creations!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He did a great job.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

oh gosh. lol i set something up can get some pics.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

BYH or anyone else on this board does not stand a chance against Nixie's son. I know genius when I see it.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

hahaha well will see about that..... lol well its more of a carnival. but i gtg ill get pics later tonight.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

hpropman said:


> BYH or anyone else on this board does not stand a chance against Nixie's son. I know genius when I see it.


My son just ate that comment up!!!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

here we go


















-BYH


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

BYH- very cool!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks is that coming from your son? 

-BYH


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Is it just me although the display by BYH is very nice I am not seeing anything in it that is Halloweenish. Maybe if we get some closer shots?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

BTW happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now thats scary


BackYardHaunter said:


> THE LEGO WAR IS ON!!! i should post some pics of my master piece. hahahahahh
> 
> -BYH


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

BYH- We both loved it!


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

lol yeah its not really halloween geared.thanks nixie

-BYH


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

To Cute!!!!


----------

